# "Qute" hamster cage



## Sazzmel

Hey guys,

So I have seen a new hamster/gerbil cage called "Qute" which is rather expensive but so far seems to have some good reviews and seems very practical! I was wondering if you guys had any opinions on it? I currently have a lil syrian hamster girl who I love to spoil! the product: Qute Gerbil and Hamster Cage | Qute Hamster Cage | Hamsters and Gerbils | Shop | Omlet UK

x


----------



## Guest

The cage looks nice but way too small and expensive in my opinion. There are much better cages around for a much cheaper price. Bin cages are very popular and easy to make and cost a fraction of that price. there are many sites and videos on youtube on how to make these.


----------



## thedogsmother

Its a horrible cage, overpriced, tiny, and designed entirely for looks without any thought being given to what the animal actually needs, there are a few threads slating it on here already. I think theyve tried to go for a cage that looks like a piece of furniture.


----------



## Lil Miss

we have had severla topics on this.

it is not suitable for any animal  
its much too small and the wire floor will encorage bumble foot

pets are not a decoration

you can get bigger and better for much much less


----------



## Wobbles

If you love your hammy don't buy that 'cage'! It's awful for all of the reasons others have stated. It's made to look like a piece of furniture, but tbh if you need a cage to blend in with your furnishings so you don't have a 'nasty noticeable cage' perhaps you shouldn't actually have a hamster in the first place. The only possible good thing about it is the price, as it's so high hopefully people won't buy it. I actually emailed omlet about this cage explaining what was wrong with it, especially about the wire floor, comparing it to a person walking on a cattlegrid most of the time, and received a _wonderful_ reply of 'they had had no complaints about the cage off others and if I didn't like the mesh floor they were bringing out another one with a solid floor - but wouldn't remove or reconsider altering the floor in the first one'. Well that's all well and good, exept for the tiny matter of the wire ones will still be around, and no doubt the solid one will cost more so people who do want one will still go for the wire one


----------



## Crittery

So how many of us have emailed about this cage now? 

I sent an email explaining what I thought could be improved on but I do think it is at least a step in the right direction. Yes it is far too small and there are a LOT of problems with it but when you think of the cheap plastic tat and modular systems it is a better idea than them. I got told my comments were passed to the director so hopefully they are at least considering what people have sent it for the next version...


----------



## thedogsmother

Do you think that even if thousands of us emailed it would make a scrap of difference, its a business and theyve spent a lot of money designing and producing this cage, they obviously arent that bothered how suitable it is, as long as it keeps selling (and unfortunately it will) they will keep selling it . All we can do is keep telling anyone who is considering getting one just how bad it is.


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Do you think that even if thousands of us emailed it would make a scrap of difference, its a business and theyve spent a lot of money designing and producing this cage, they obviously arent that bothered how suitable it is, as long as it keeps selling (and unfortunately it will) they will keep selling it . All we can do is keep telling anyone who is considering getting one just how bad it is.


Nope, not a single bit of difference. These companies care about their profit margin, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Sazzmel

Thanks guys! You have saved me from potentially buying what now appears a very rubbish cage! I will find some other ways to spoil my girl instead 

x


----------



## Wobbles

Crittery said:


> So how many of us have emailed about this cage now?
> 
> I sent an email explaining what I thought could be improved on but I do think it is at least a step in the right direction. Yes it is far too small and there are a LOT of problems with it but when you think of the cheap plastic tat and modular systems it is a better idea than them. I got told my comments were passed to the director so hopefully they are at least considering what people have sent it for the next version...


Tbh I would actually rather put a hamster in a modular or cheap plastic tat one compared to this, as at least they wouldn't be on a wire floor. Rotastak/ habitrail types may be bad but at least the hamster can walk comfortably in one. Who designs a cage for hamsters with a wire floor anyway ffs? you wouldn't even need to know anything about hamsters to see that wire would be extremely uncomfortable and painful to walk on most of the time, not to mention how easy tiny legs could snap if they got caught. whoever made up and allowed this 'cage' should be shut in a box room for a week with a cattle grid for a floor.


----------



## thedogsmother

colliewobble said:


> Tbh I would actually rather put a hamster in a modular or cheap plastic tat one compared to this, as at least they wouldn't be on a wire floor. Rotastak/ habitrail types may be bad but at least the hamster can walk comfortably in one. Who designs a cage for hamsters with a wire floor anyway ffs? you wouldn't even need to know anything about hamsters to see that wire would be extremely uncomfortable and painful to walk on most of the time, not to mention how easy tiny legs could snap if they got caught. whoever made up and allowed this 'cage' should be shut in a box room for a week with a cattle grid for a floor.


Ahhh but it would be so much easier to clean than a non wired floor


----------



## Wobbles

thedogsmother said:


> Ahhh but it would be so much easier to clean than a non wired floor


Oh silly me of course I forgot that. That must be why I can clean 2 big solid floored cages in the time it takes to scrub down the bars


----------



## Crittery

A wire floor can be covered - I've done this with gerbilariums and it is safer than having a plastic shelf they will just chew. You can't get past all the issues modular systems have, including no space, and no room for a wheel or proper enrichment. If it was a choice for a pair of gerbils for example, it would be better to see them in a cage that had room for digging at the bottom and then sandbath/wheel/hammocks in the wire part (covered) that just a plain plastic cage they will chew.

I'm aware the size means it shouldn't be used for any common rodents, but if we are comparing unsuitable tiny cages, at least that one allows digging space.


----------



## vet-2-b

like many have said it is not a suitable cage there are many other cages avaible alot cheap i bought a hamster heaven for £30 with a big wheel, some toys and a bowl off preloved it was almost brand new, also you could buy a zoo zone of sites like preloved for less then £30 too, both great cages.I prefer the HH but the ZZ offers abit more floor space


----------



## Snippet

It's too small, but if it was bigger and had solid shelves I would imagine it could be quite a nice cage.


----------



## elmthesofties

I love how at the bottom of the page, they're advertising that exact cage. xD

It's very pretty compared to most cages, and it definitely looks convinient, but what's that knowing your pet is unhappy?


----------



## benziboy

Not sure if your emails worked or not and im not sure how much the design has changed since you guys last posted on here but it seems like many of the issues you have stated are not there or have been resolved since you last saw it. The upper floor for instance doesn't have a wire floor for instance, over 3/4 of it is plastic covered









Couple people stating it doesn't have room for a wheel, however a wheel actually comes free with the cage









Also the bottom tub holds around 53litres which is actually pretty big especially when you have about the same amount of room above that.

Price, yes it is more expensive than if your going to build your own but at £70 it isn't ridiculous, i mean most standard wire and plastic tub cages are about £40 anyway.


----------



## elmthesofties

To be grumpy and counter that...
The plastic covering is a decent improvement. I don't see why they couldn't have covered the whole thing, or why it's made of plastic, though.
The wheel that comes with the cage is too small for a lot of animals. I'm not sure that a dwarf hamster could fit up that tube, seeing as it goes completely vertically, so the cage would be restricted to syrian hamsters, gerbils, etc. The wheel is definitely too small for a syrian. For them, a 12" wheel is recommended. That wheel does not have a 12" diameter, and you would struggle to put a 12" wheel in the cage. You don't want the hamster to have an curving spine, partly because they usually find it so uncomfortable that they don't use it anyway and partly because some people speculate that it can cause damage.
53 litres is about 10 gallons, which is teeny tiny. Not to mention that hamsters need floor space more than they need vertical space. A 40 gallon tank would be much better than a 20 gallon tank with two levels or a 10 gallon tank with 4 levels.
As for the price, from what I gather the qute cage has an overall floor space of about 2000cm^3 for £70. A large zoozone cage has about 5000cm^3 floor space for £30, and is better designed for customization. There are other cages you can buy, though, and you can get some amazing deals if you're willing to go second hand. (recently bought a cage for £30 second hand, when it usually costs about £250 new)

Also, I'm going to be extra grumpy and point out that this thread is three years old. A lot of the members who posted here aren't active any more. 
Although it's interesting to hear the company has made some minor modifications to the product.


----------



## blade100

Still not big enough for Syrian hamsters who require 80cm x 50cm cage floor space! 
And yes this thread is 3 years old.


----------

